# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  اكرام الشهود امام المحاكم

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لقد اصدر مولانا جلال الدين محمد عثمان رئيس القضاء بتاريخ 19/7/2007م
منشورا قضائيا وجه فيه المحاكم في اكرام الشهود وحسن معاملتهم عندما يمثلون لتأدية الشهادة امام المحكمة كما موضح ادناه

منشور قضائي رقم 2/ 2007م 
موجهات في إكرام الشهود 
وحسن معاملتهم
الشهادة هي إحدى أهم وسائل تبيين الحق عند التجاحد والتناكر، في نظامنا التشريعي السوداني-، لا فرق في ذلك بين المسائل المدنية والمسائل الجنائية – على نحو ما نجده في بعض التشريعات المعاصرة-، التي تضيق من أحوال قبول الشهادة في المسائل المدنية-.
ولا يغيب عن معارف السادة القضاة، أن الشهود يؤدون شهادتهم أمام القضاء تطوعاً- في الأصل- لقوله تعالى: " وأقيموا الشهادة لله ". وقد نهى القرآن الكريم عن المضارة بالشاهد، قال تعالى: "ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد "، بل رفع القرآن الكريم حكم الإضرار بالشاهد إلى درجة الفسق، إذ قال تعالى: "وإن تفعلوا فإنه فسوق بكم"، وليس خافياً أن بعض المحاكم تنقلب إلى مسرح للتراشق بالإهانات والألفاظ النابيات، التي يوجهها بعض الخصوم- أو وكلائهم- إلى الشهود.
وصوناً للحكمة التي شرعت من أجلها الشهادة، وهي إحقاق الحق، وإقامة الموازين القسط، ورد الحقوق إلى أهلها، والحيلولة دون الظلم والتهارج بين الناس، فقد أفاض فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية في بيان الكيفية التي ينبغي إتباعها عند استجواب الشاهد ومناقشته في مجلس القضاء، فقال الشافعي:
(( على القاضي ألاَّ ينتهر الشاهد أو يتعتعه - )) { أي لا يجعله يتلجلج في كلامه بسبب الصياح والتعنت في توجيه الأسئلة ذات التفاصيل غير المنتجة التي لا يلقى لها الشاهد بالاً عند تحمل الشهادة }-. " راجع كتاب أدب القضاء لابن أبي الدم الحموى ص 136 ".
وقال القاضي ابن أبي الدم الحموي: " ولا يصيح عليهم ولا يقطِّب في وجوههم، ولا يزيد في الاستقصاء بما يشّق عليهم، فإن ذلك يمنعهم من تحمل الشهادة ومن أدائها " .. " المرجع السابق ص 137 ".
وهذه المبادئ قد أخذت بها تشريعاتنا، فهي ذاتها التي نصت عليها المادة 92/1 من قانون الإجراءات المدنية لسنة 1983م والمادة 156 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م. وتذكيراً بها- وعملاً بأحكام المادة 50 من قانون السلطة القضائية لسنة 1986م مقروءة مع المادة 11 من لائحة تنظيم العمل القضائي لسنة 1986م -، ووصلاً للرؤى التي تبلورت خلال مناقشات المنتدى القضائي الفصلي الأول لسنة 2007م، فإنني أوجه السادة القضاة بما يلي:-
أولاً: ضرورة الامتثال لمعاني إكرام الشهود وحسن معاملتهم- عند الإعلان والإحضار وخلال أداء الشهادة- صوناً لكرامتهم، ومنعاً من المضارة بهم، بأي وجه بما في ذلك عدم إهدار وقتهم في الانتظار لأداء الشهادة- أو خلالها- على أن يراعى عنصر الوقت بأقصى قدر في حق الخبراء من الأطباء وغيرهم من أهل الخبرة الفنية.
ثانياً: تجنب انتهار الشهود-دون موجب- وضرورة النأي عن الاستهزاء بهم، أو إدخال الرعب في نفوسهم؛ لأن ذلك يفضي إلى تشويش فكرهم، وإضعاف قدرات ضبطهم وتذكرهم، بما يسبب ضياع الحقوق-.
ثالثاً: عدم الإكثار من مقاطعة الشهود، أثناء أدائهم للشهادة، بالتداخل معهم في الكلام، أو بالمقاطعة التي تفضي إلى التردد واختلاط الوقائع المشهود بها وعدم تناسق الشهادة-.

رابعاً: مراعاة حال الشهود من حيث المعرفة وصحة البدن، فلا توجه الأسئلة ذات الطبيعة الفنية أو ذات العبارات الاصطلاحية إلى غير ذوي المعرفة منهم ، ويجب أن توجه الأسئلة إلى الشهود بالعبارات المفهومة، وإن كان الشاهد رقيق الحال، عليل البدن، فيراعى ذلك في مدة الانتظار ، ويحسن إجلاس مثله-، فذلك أدعى لبعث الطمأنينة في نفسه-.
خامساً: مراعاة القواعد الآمرة الواردة بالمادتين 92/1 إجراءات مدنية و156 إجراءات جنائية بشأن منع توجيه الأسئلة غير المنتجة في الدعوى أو الجارحة أو التي يقصد بها مضايقة الشاهد وضرورة حماية الشاهد من العبارات والتعليقات التي تخيفه أو تؤذيه-.

وبالجملة فإن إكرام الشهود على نحو ما ذكر آنفاً، مدعاة إلى حسن أداء الشهادة بصفاء ذهن وانبساط لسان ، يصدق معهما معنى: " كونوا قوامين بالقسط شهداء لله "-. 
سادساً: يعمل بهذه التوجيهات فور صدورها.
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بارك  الله فيك وأنت  تفتح لنا أبواب  الثقافة القانونية

واسعةً  ومشرّْعه  فى المنبر  ونرجوا  أنّْ يستفيدمنها

الجميع  .
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

بارك الله فيك وأنت تفتح لنا أبواب الثقافة القانونية

واسعةً ومشرّْعه فى المنبر ونرجوا أنّْ يستفيدمنها

الجميع .



اسعدني مرورك الاخ الكريم مانديلا-89 احسب انه واجب علينا اثراء هذا المنبر السامق بما هو مفيد للصفوة في حياتهم العملية وتنويرهم ببعض الجوانب القانونية واننا بأذن علي هذا النسق سائرون ووفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير ولك مودتي
*

----------

